# Kendall College vs Johnson & Wales?



## alavonne (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello,

My boyfriend did his first year (BS in Culinary Arts) at Kendall College in Chicago. He's going back to finish the second year or so in January. We were considering going to Miami and he would attend Johnson and Wales. It looks like a good school online, but I'm not sure.

I think my boyfriend's tuition at Kendall was ~$7K a semester. How does that compare to J&W? More importantly, is J & W a good (or better) school?

I'd really prefer to go to Miami rather than chilly Chicago, but I want to know what's the best choice for him. Any information or insights is appreciated. Thanks so much!

-A


----------

